# R33 GTR parts wanted - OEM Bonnet, front bumper, drivers seat, arm rest, rear garnish, tail lights, wheels



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

the above parts wanted

please PM me


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

gt4 wrc said:


> *
> the above parts wanted
> 
> please PM me
> *


Have You looked on eBay recently?


----------



## martin w (Jan 21, 2006)

I have an r33 gtr aluminium bonnet for sale, its dark grey pearl but needs a respray as lacquer is peeling in 1 area, no dents though


----------



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

martin w said:


> I have an r33 gtr aluminium bonnet for sale, its dark grey pearl but needs a respray as lacquer is peeling in 1 area, no dents though


check PM
pics and price pls


----------

